# orgue à bouche



## FredRomano

"... et un qui siffle de la musique qu'on dirait un orgue à bouche..." Grâce au link de Gévy j'ai pris connaissance de cet instrument de musique. Mais je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que c'est et encore moins comment le traduire à l'espagnol. Avez-vous des idées? Merci


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur la Toile:

http://www.almargen.com.ar/sitio/seccion/musica/gaita2/index.html

http://www.lamediatheque.be/dec/instruments_de_musique/orgues_a_bouche/index.php?reset=1

Le nom dépend du pays: Khen à Laos ou Sheng en Chine.

J'espère que cela vous aidera.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## FredRomano

Bueno, me enteré gracias a ti que el _orgue à bouche_ era una gaita, pero su origén -Oriente- me posaba problema, puesto que -siento haber olvidado el contexto- el texto ocurre en Provenza, en una época poco proclive a los viajes. Así que, buscando y rebuscando, llegué a la conclusión de que el autor quería aludir a un instrumento desaparecido de Provenza desde el siglo 6 más o menos, como referencia a los ritos páganos que acompañaba este tipo de arcáica gaita usada muy a menudo por los romanos. Existen en el texto otras referencias al paganismo. Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## chlapec

¿¿No se trata de una *armónica*??


----------



## FredRomano

no, es el arcáico ancestro de la armónica. Por lo que leí en la web (no soy especialista en música)

además, para rematar lo de la armónica, ésta no lleva fuelle como el _orgue à bouche_. Bueno, igualmente se podría definir de este modo: una armónica con fuelle. Pero queda feo.


----------



## Nanon

Bonsoir,

Sans vouloir remettre en doute quoi que ce soit de ce qui a été écrit ci-dessus, au vu de la syntaxe de l'original _("... et un qui siffle de la musique qu'on dirait un orgue à bouche...")_, est-ce qu'il faut rechercher la traduction de l'orgue à bouche en musicologie, ou est-ce qu'il faut vraiment penser à un orgue : devant le timbre exceptionnel de ce sifflement, l'auteur exprime son admiration (bien que de façon familière) ou sa déception (cet orgue est un peu minable) ?


----------



## swift

Je pense que tu as raison, Nanon.

En fait, je n'avais pas fait attention à la phrase originale... Je suis persuadé que ce "qu'on dirait" n'est pas à négliger, effectivement.

Cela dit, "un órgano de boca" me semble un peu bizarre...

À plus ,


swift


----------



## Nanon

Ah, cet "orgue à bouche" est absolument bizarre, je suis bien d'accord (même s'il apparait dans les références que tu as citées !)
Cet instrument a tellement l'air de tomber du ciel dans l'original... on dirait que le locuteur ne le connait pas (ou alors qu'il a bien caché sa culture encyclopédique !)

Ceci dit, pour vérifier cette hypothèse, peut-être serait-il bon d'ajouter un peu plus d'éléments au contexte. Je fais peut-être totalement fausse route...


----------



## swift

Non, je ne crois pas... Je suis persuadé que l'auteur parlait plutôt au sens figuré. Malheureusement, FredRomano ne nous donne pas beaucoup de contexte...

Mais il cite Gévy dans son premier post... Peut-être pourra-t-elle nous renseigner davantage?

Paciencia, piojos, que la noche es larga... 


À plus,


swift


----------



## Fred_C

Holà.
No puede ser que se trate de una arpa de boca (o guimbarda)
 (Francés : Guimbarde) ?


----------



## FredRomano

Gracias a todos por su interes por el _orgue à bouche_. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que desentona con el resto del texto, y que -mea culpa, mea maxima culpa- no os comuniqué mucho contexto. Así que: El personaje se está muriendo y va delirando de un modo absolutamente terrorifico. Se está sacando serpientes de sus propios dedos, uno es él que silba como _un orgue à bouche_. También alude a grandes misterios espeluznantes de esta tierra tan misteriosa y ebriagadora que es la Provenza de montaña. Se sabe bien poco del personaje, aparte de que machaca a su entorno y sabe qué tiempo va a venir. Los demás ni saben hasta qué punto depienden de él. Creo que el autor (que nunca ha salido en su vida de su querida Provenza de montaña) ha puesto a propósito aquella extraña referencia al _orgue à bouche_, más bien me parece inconcebible que no lo haya hecho adrede. De hecho, hasta en Internet se encuentran en Aix referencias romanas (bajo relieves) a la gaíta romana, usada en ceremonias paganas. Por supuesto, cerca de la casa de aquel extraño personaje, hay un sarcófago con extraños grabados, posiblemente romanos -el autor no lo precisa-. Espero haberos respondido y que encontraremos entre todos la traducción al castellano de lo siguiente: una gaita arcaíca usada por pueblos desaparecidos en ceremonias paganas, una cosa muy especial. Por añadido, creo que no se trata de la _guimbarde_.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Partiendo de la definición de à bouche:


> *E.−* _MUSIQUE_ − _Instruments à bouche._ Instruments à vent qui ,,résonnent par l'action d'un courant d'air se brisant sur le bord tranchant d'une petite ouverture circulaire ou longitudinale appelée _bouche_`` (Gevaert, _Traité d'instrumentation,_ 1885, p. 5). _Flûte à bouche latérale, à bouche biseautée._
> − _Jeux à bouche._ Jeux de l'orgue ,,ainsi nommés d'après le mode de construction de leurs tuyaux, qui parlent à l'aide d'une bouche formée d'une lèvre supérieure faisant biseau, contre laquelle le vent vient se heurter, et d'une lèvre inférieure qui lui livre passage et le conduit du pied du tuyau à son extrêmité supérieure`` (M. Brenet, _Dict. pratique et hist. de la mus.,_ 1926, p. 216).


parece que se trata del cromorno (sin garantía, a confirmar)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Nanon

Le cromorne ? C'est plutôt un ancêtre du hautbois... C'est un peu nasillard.

Ah ! je comprends. Il y a aussi un jeu d'orgue qui s'appelle le cromorne, si je me souviens bien.
L'original ne dit pas que le serpent siffle comme un cromorne, instrument moins impressionnant qu'un orgue. Mais dans ce contexte délirant, il semble que tout soit possible...


----------



## swift

Martine tiene razón: habíamos olvidado que los instrumentos aerófonos tienen una boquilla.

No sé si se trate del comormo, pero creo que tu comentario ha aclarado el asunto.

Por lo demás, me parecería extraño que se trate del cromormo... Lo que no me cuadra es que el autor estaría evitando emplear el término exacto.

Besos,


J.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Ben... ça fait longtemps que je n'entends pas un serpent siffler mais sur la page française du WIKI on peut écouter le bruit de l'instrument... assez nasillard et si on fait abstraction du côté festif du morceau... à vous de juger 
(Je répète que je n'y connais rien, juste une possibilité)


----------



## JCAnselmi

En verdad no conozco el instrumento y sé muy poco de música, pero creo entender la idea, y mi mejor traducción sería: Órgano manual.


----------



## swift

Je ne suis qu'un amateur de musique. Mais la définition musicologique de "bouche" a fait un déclic dans ma tête. Je suis persuadé que si l'auteur avait préféré de rester dans l'indéfini, il aurait dit "un instrument à bouche", un quelconque.

Je voudrais aussi que vous écoutiez ce morceau d'un vrai orgue à bouche asiatique: http://www.orguefrance.org/sons/orgue_sheng.wav

C'est plus mélancolique, si vous voulez; mais je ne sens pas le sifflement d'un serpent...

Je crois qu'il nous faut l'extrait en français pour mieux saisir de quel instrument il s'agit exactement.


----------



## Nanon

Martine me demandera peut-être d'ouvrir un autre fil, mais à mon avis, "la boquilla", c'est l'embouchure de l'instrument, quelque chose comme la tête de la flûte à bec, dans laquelle il y a d'ailleurs effectivement une fente en biseau. C'est précisément cette fente, pratiquement de même forme que sur une flûte à bec, qui s'appelle une bouche sur les tuyaux d'orgue.

Je rejoins Swift : si FredRomano pouvait nous en dire plus sur le texte, cela nous aiderait peut-être ! J'ai un dictionnaire d'organologie (science des instruments, pas des orgues) sous la main.


----------



## FredRomano

"Yen a un autre, gros et court, un viédaze, et un qui siffle de la musique qu'on dirait un orgue à bouche. Ça, c'est une femelle, la peau de son ventre est gonflée: elle va faire des petits.Elle a fait mal, cette fois, pour passer dans le doigt..."  La langue employée est en effet extremement recherchée sous ses dehors simplistes. Les possibles erreurs ou approximations de l'auteur sont tout simplement inconcevables. Son texte est du buis poli, tout aussi odorant et dur à travailler. Cromorno me plaisait beaucoup, mais malheureusement, vous vous rendez compte à quel point le soufflet est important (puisqu'il évoque la distension du ventre du serpent femelle). Donc, il faut trouver un instrument archaïque à soufflet ou à poche (cornemuse), de préférence utilisé dans des cérémonies païennes. Merci à tous, ce travail en commun est enthousiasmant!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Parece que se trata de una especie de gaita.
En esta página lo cuentan todo sobre las gaitas, una que me ha llamado la atención es la de _boto _hecha de piel de serpiente. 

Sin garantía de que se trate del mismo instrumento, claro.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## FredRomano

¡Enhorabuena! has dado en el clavo, a mi sentido. La de boto e incluso la de bota, pero al final preferí las xeremies mallorquina, por su marcado origen mediterráneo. Muchas gracias a todos, ha sido muy bonito. De todos modos, creo que volveré pronto. De hecho, en la página de las xeremies, mencionan una palabra antigua francesa -sin mencionar cual idioma francés antiguo, _langue d'oil_ o _langue d'oc_- que desconozco por completo: _chalemie_ ¿Alguien sabe algo al respecto?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Más sobre el tema, en francés.


----------

